# Share your tourer



## Polite (18 Oct 2016)

Here's my touring bike taking a rest at Castillo de Baños, this was between Roquetas de Mar and Salobrena during my summer 2016 tour of southern Spain.

Hope you will show yours and where/when it was?

Thanks


----------



## jay clock (18 Oct 2016)




----------



## mcshroom (18 Oct 2016)

Mine, and my friend's Dawes Horizons at Durness last October.


----------



## Brandane (19 Oct 2016)

My Ridgeback Panorama in light touring mode at Hadrian's Wall, summer 2016....






In full touring mode at Le Mont St. Michel, Normandy, September 2016........


----------



## raleighnut (19 Oct 2016)

the tent



__ raleighnut
__ 12 Feb 2015






My Ridgeback Adventure with tent at 'Off The Tracks' festival.

And here back on both its wheels


----------



## psmiffy (19 Oct 2016)

Mine- now - Bordeaux


----------



## Mark Grant (19 Oct 2016)

Standing stones at Erdeven, France.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Oct 2016)

My Ridge back World Tourer on the left and @hopless500 Marin before we went of to Holland last summer.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Oct 2016)

User said:


> Where do you strap the gin on?


Well Hop managed to cart round a bottle of something alcoholic and vile in her panniers for a lot of the trip.

I always find Gin is appreciated better in a static position.


----------



## Polite (19 Oct 2016)

mcshroom said:


> Mine, and my friend's Dawes Horizons at Durness last October.


Could you repost, I can't see your pic.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Oct 2016)

psmiffy said:


> View attachment 148404
> 
> 
> Mine- now - Bordeaux


That, sir, is a gloriously chaotic load!


----------



## Dayvo (19 Oct 2016)

User said:


> Where do you strap the gin on?



Camelbak.


----------



## mcshroom (19 Oct 2016)

Polite said:


> Could you repost, I can't see your pic.


Try again


----------



## toffee (19 Oct 2016)

Mine and Mrs T's on the C2C this year.







Derek


----------



## ianrauk (19 Oct 2016)




----------



## Shut Up Legs (19 Oct 2016)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 148449


Where was it? Other than it being at 2000m alttitude, there's not much to tell us where.


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Oct 2016)




----------



## ianrauk (19 Oct 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Where was it? Other than it being at 2000m alttitude, there's not much to tell us where.



Pico de Veleta in Spain. (3400m). Highest paved road in Europe. You can see the peak in the distance.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (19 Oct 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Pico de Veleta in Spain. (3400m). Highest paved road in Europe. You can see the peak in the distance.


Ah, I remember you talking about that one. Thanks.


----------



## robjh (19 Oct 2016)

If it's pictures of fully loaded touring bikes you want, then there is always the Fully Loaded Touring website - with yours truly's bike at picture #201, by the Danube in 2007.
Here's the same bike in Scotland this summer


----------



## Polite (19 Oct 2016)

toffee said:


> Mine and Mrs T's on the C2C this year.
> 
> View attachment 148448
> 
> ...


Great photo! When would you recommend doing the C2C?


----------



## toffee (19 Oct 2016)

Polite said:


> Great photo! When would you recommend doing the C2C?


In the summer due to this





We did this in August this year and the weather was brilliant the day this was taken. We also had rain and wind. We went east to west on the Hadrian's Cycle Way and came back on the C2C.

Derek


----------



## RobinS (20 Oct 2016)

Somewhere in northern Spain on our tour this summer


----------



## Dayvo (20 Oct 2016)

There are some cracking bikes here, and wonderful scenery. For me, cycle touring is the ultimate travel/holiday/ride and I'm pleased that there are so many here with the same passion and enthusiasm.

_Possibly_, in a couple of winters time, I'll attempt the Pacific Coast from Vancouver to Mexico on a Surly Disc trucker with flat bars:






so I'm sharing (HOPEFULLY) my next bike with you.


----------



## JtB (20 Oct 2016)

I don't have a tourer, but the bikes and scenery in this thread are really tempting me. Just one (silly) question, don't panniers over the front wheel affect the bike's stability at all?


----------



## Dayvo (20 Oct 2016)

JtB said:


> I don't have a tourer, but the bikes and scenery in this thread are really tempting me. Just one (silly) question, don't panniers over the front wheel affect the bike's stability at all?



I haven't toured with front panniers, but from the number of hard-core tourists I've seen, it's not a problem, as long as you distribute the weight/bulk equally and sensibly.

For example:






One bloke I met in Australia a few years ago, had cycled from Perth to Adelaide across the Nullarbor Plain carrying *40 litres* of water with him in _addition_ to the rest of his luggage.


----------



## toffee (20 Oct 2016)

JtB said:


> I don't have a tourer, but the bikes and scenery in this thread are really tempting me. Just one (silly) question, don't panniers over the front wheel affect the bike's stability at all?


The bike will handle slightly differently but it is something you get used to. The weight in the front will not be that much. I have a Trangia and plate etc in one and my sleeping bag and mat in the other plus a couple of other light things. No more than 1.5kg in each.






Derek


----------



## albal (21 Oct 2016)

On the EV6 a Hausen this summer




Mines the old Raleigh on the left. Cost me a tenner. The £3k Roberts belongs to my ex.


----------



## RobinS (21 Oct 2016)

JtB said:


> Just one (silly) question, don't panniers over the front wheel affect the bike's stability at all?



On mine the front panniers just make it smoother.


----------



## Simon_m (21 Oct 2016)

2016 tour:
http://webm8.com/france2016/blog/iphone-2/0012.htm





2012 tour:
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0034/0022.htm


----------



## psmiffy (21 Oct 2016)

JtB said:


> I don't have a tourer, but the bikes and scenery in this thread are really tempting me. Just one (silly) question, don't panniers over the front wheel affect the bike's stability at all?


I have between 5 and 7kg in each front pannier depending on the day of the week and time of day plus normally a 2kg bottle of pop on top of the rack - handles well - just have to be a bit choosey about the forks


----------



## andrew_s (21 Oct 2016)

Polite said:


> Could you repost, I can't see your pic.


It's a googleusercontent URL for the photo, and won't show if you aren't logged on to your google account (or don't have one)


----------



## Crackle (21 Oct 2016)

This September, Capel Curig.


----------



## tyred (22 Oct 2016)

I usually tour on a 1975 Viscount Aerospace built with modern wheels/hubs and wide range cassette and 50/36 chainset


Mayo Coastal Route by braveheart1979, on Flickr



Trá Dumha Ghoirt, Achill Island by braveheart1979, on Flickr

I have also done a few tours on a Muddy Fox Courier I built with a Shimano 8 speed hub which I built as a utility bike (hence I left the horrid 80s paint scheme as an anti-theft device) but find it makes a decent enough tourer.



Moville, Co. Donegal by braveheart1979, on Flickr


Benone Strand, Co. Derry by braveheart1979, on Flickr

I have also toured on an early 80s 3 speed on occasion which works quite well so long as there is no crazy climbing involved.







Record 3 Speed by braveheart1979, on Flickr


----------



## mike chadwick (26 Oct 2016)

Britainy July 2016 
At the start of channel to med ride


----------



## Polite (28 Oct 2016)

Dayvo said:


> There are some cracking bikes here, and wonderful scenery. For me, cycle touring is the ultimate travel/holiday/ride and I'm pleased that there are so many here with the same passion and enthusiasm.
> 
> _Possibly_, in a couple of winters time, I'll attempt the Pacific Coast from Vancouver to Mexico on a Surly Disc trucker with flat bars:
> 
> ...



I'd like to cycle from Vancouver down to Seattle then Portland and finally San Francisco. My only concern is, anecdotal, that US borders don't like you coming into US from Canada though don't know how true this is.


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Oct 2016)

Polite said:


> My only concern is, anecdotal, that US borders don't like you coming into US from Canada though don't know how true this is.


Intrigued. Why would that be?

Including canadians and folks without bikes?


----------



## wood_dweller (4 Nov 2016)

My first touring bike was Hawk road bike with Campagnolo 2x9 drivetrain. I was going ultralight to save me knees - still with 52/42 crankset and 13-23 cassette it was hard 





Another touring bike was modded Gazelle Randonneur Trophy. This was ma longest tour - slightly above 4000 km - so I took more luggage this time.





And another bike is drop bar converted Fuji Sundance with 2x10 drivetrain 




Bikepacking with prototype of my DIY saddle bag





My newest bike is 29er with Salsa Woodchipper bars. Now DIY bag and DIY ultralight rack/bag suppport





I also have Brompton, which is going to be converted to bullhorn bars in future. I heard it can be taken as carry on luggage..8) It is going to be my "flight" bike.


----------



## snorri (4 Nov 2016)

JtB said:


> I don't have a tourer, but the bikes and scenery in this thread are really tempting me. Just one (silly) question, don't panniers over the front wheel affect the bike's stability at all?


Yes, but in a good way, makes the bike feel more solid, less twitchy. The best part is the increase in aerodynamic drag which slows you down giving you more time to appreciate the area in which you are touring


----------



## Spinney (4 Nov 2016)

To all the folks who have apparently cycled up some huge cols with heavily laden bikes...


----------



## JtB (5 Nov 2016)

tyred said:


> Mayo Coastal Route by braveheart1979, on Flickr


Many thanks @tyred for sharing that photo. My mum was from Ballina and that photo brought back memories from my very early childhood.


----------



## tyred (6 Nov 2016)

JtB said:


> Many thanks @tyred for sharing that photo. My mum was from Ballina and that photo brought back memories from my very early childhood.



That was part of the second stage of cycling the "Wild Atlantic Way" - riding the coast from Donegal town to Westport. I had already done the rest of Donegal coast earlier in the year. I will hopefully make my way back to Westport in April when the days are getting to a decent length to continue to complete Mayo, Galway and Clare.

Mayo is a lovely part of the country.


----------



## jags (10 Nov 2016)

Simon_m said:


> 2016 tour:
> http://webm8.com/france2016/blog/iphone-2/0012.htm
> 
> 
> ...


that is some set up,credit card tour obviously.


----------



## Simon_m (14 Nov 2016)

jags said:


> that is some set up,credit card tour obviously.




Well, there is actually a support van with all out kit. The same as the TransAm trip. Just found we enjoyed touring a lot more that way. The cost was low as we had 7 other riders with us. Mixture of camps and hotels.


----------



## fixedfixer (14 Nov 2016)

wood_dweller said:


> I also have Brompton, which is going to be converted to bullhorn bars in future. I heard it can be taken as carry on luggage..8) It is going to be my "flight" bike.



Sounds like a great idea, have you put the 'hand luggage' option to the test? It's something I wouldn't mind doing when I've sold the Airnimal Rhino and purchased a Brompton with the funds.


----------



## reppans (14 Nov 2016)

Minimalist tourer


----------



## jags (14 Nov 2016)

fantastic set up i love it.
i done a supported tour in Spain the Camino loved it my bike at the time was look kx light crackin bike and with no panniers it made for easy cycling, used the same bike in Italy ,but to be honest i don't like supported tours rather do my own thing or with 1 other light minded person.but each to there own.


----------



## Simon_m (15 Nov 2016)

jags said:


> fantastic set up i love it.
> i done a supported tour in Spain the Camino loved it my bike at the time was look kx light crackin bike and with no panniers it made for easy cycling, used the same bike in Italy ,but to be honest i don't like supported tours rather do my own thing or with 1 other light minded person.but each to there own.



I planned our French tour myself, so it wasn't a chore and everyone else enjoyed it too. The TransAm I had no input over, but it was a challange / midlife crises trip, so didn't matter as much. 
I realyl enjoy just riding the bike and enjoying the feel of it. I couldn't ride with loads of bags etc, just would not enjoy it as much. I know it is great for some people though.


----------



## bigjim (18 Nov 2016)




----------



## Low Roller (19 Nov 2016)




----------



## Jamieyorky (19 Nov 2016)

Just been delivered yesterday.


----------



## Low Roller (19 Nov 2016)

Funny how you can have skinny legs and a beer belly at the same time. I suppose that's why the cross bar comes in handy.


----------



## JtB (19 Nov 2016)

Low Roller said:


> View attachment 151711


Looks like you are leaving Galicia for Portugal, just wondering where your tour of Galicia took you.


----------



## Low Roller (19 Nov 2016)

JtB said:


> Looks like you are leaving Galicia for Portugal, just wondering where your tour of Galicia took you.


Went to Porto. Cycled up a steep hill past a bus stop there with about 20 people waiting. Got a standing ovation as I cycled past! The pave roads bu**ered my spokes so I returned by train along the Douro valley for a fiver. Another adventure in itself. As they say ".. don't think about it... just do it."


----------



## jags (20 Nov 2016)

Low Roller said:


> Funny how you can have skinny legs and a beer belly at the same time. I suppose that's why the cross bar comes in handy.
> View attachment 151714


where you doing the Camino i think i cycled up that hill .
btw bike and pilot looking great well done u.


----------



## velovoice (20 Nov 2016)

The Enigma somewhere on the French/Belgian border in September 2015:





The Brompton in Provence this last June:


----------



## stumpy66 (20 Nov 2016)

Hewitt Cheviot SE


----------



## jags (20 Nov 2016)

super photos folks i need to get touring.


----------



## stumpy66 (21 Nov 2016)

Maybe wait til spring at least


----------



## marshmella (21 Nov 2016)

Jamieyorky said:


> View attachment 151712
> 
> Just been delivered yesterday.


Love the way it takes pride of place in the dining room


----------



## Jamieyorky (21 Nov 2016)

marshmella said:


> Love the way it takes pride of place in the dining room



Of course !


----------



## jags (21 Nov 2016)

and a nice dining room as well .
i keep all my bikes inside there all here beside there daddy.


----------



## Bodhbh (4 Dec 2016)

tbh I've not been away beyond long weekends in a while (trying to hold down a long distance relationship - using hols to bugger off on my own is not happening). The 'tourers' on the short trips:





R20, on the south coast.





On One 456b, Wessex Ridgeway





Orange P7, Ridgeway.

Yes I carry to much for weekends.


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Dec 2016)

Is that a standard Raleigh 20?

Forgive my ignorance.


----------



## Salar (5 Dec 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> Is that a standard Raleigh 20?
> 
> Forgive my ignorance.



Also what gears are you using, my Raleigh Twenty and me parted last year


----------



## mark c (5 Dec 2016)

My Trek 7.1 in full load out mode. Rides surprisingly well even with all the gear on.


----------



## Bodhbh (5 Dec 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> Is that a standard Raleigh 20?
> 
> Forgive my ignorance.



No, almost everything's been changed barring the frame. I'm not sure you'd want to tour on a stock Raleigh 20. 3 speed hub, steel rims with canti brakes, mightn't fit you if you're pushing 6 foot, flexy rack, etc.



Salar said:


> Also what gears are you using, my Raleigh Twenty and me parted last year



It's a 8 speed Nexus on the back. Luckily it shares the same chainline as the 3 Speed Sturmy Archer, if you invert the sprocket. It's okay but not quite got the full range for touring, for my liking at least.


----------



## Toemul (23 Dec 2016)

Caen to santa Susanna over 8 days on me cheap wiggle work bike with a few alterations.


----------



## wood_dweller (2 Jun 2017)

fixedfixer said:


> Sounds like a great idea, have you put the 'hand luggage' option to the test? It's something I wouldn't mind doing when I've sold the Airnimal Rhino and purchased a Brompton with the funds.


Sorry for delay  This bag is a small Carrdice bag which I got with bike.

..and here is my touring setup


----------



## fixedfixer (2 Jun 2017)

Mmmm looking good. Seriously considering giving Brompton Touring a go. It will certainly be adifferent experience to the Surley Disc Trucker. Thinking about one of the European river routes and the folder on the train. You have a good set up there.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jun 2017)

fixedfixer said:


> Mmmm looking good. Seriously considering giving Brompton Touring a go. It will certainly be adifferent experience to the Surley Disc Trucker. Thinking about one of the European river routes and the folder on the train. You have a good set up there.


Also have a look at what @Fab Foodie has done touring on a Brommie.


----------



## Brains (10 Jun 2017)

Mine is the one with the red panniers, somewhere in Holland


----------



## ufkacbln (10 Jun 2017)

Gekko in South Wales






Thorn Nomad in Sussex






Thorn Nomad on the Great Glen


----------



## Polite (4 Feb 2019)




----------



## Spiderweb (4 Feb 2019)

This is my Paul Hewitt Chiltern light tourer/Audax bike. A super comfortable 653 frame, I love this bike.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Feb 2019)

I've not noticed this thread before. 

Here's a photo of my 'brid ready to set off for our trip from Didcot to Bath.


----------



## rogerzilla (4 Feb 2019)

20180623_072029 by rogerzilla, on Flickr

2018 LHT in Varicose Vein Blue (officially Grandpa's Thermos, although the box says Lagoon). Bought as a frameset and parts moved over from my old Hewitt Cheviot, which I never liked much.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (4 Feb 2019)

More Surlys. Disc Trucker and Big Dummy


----------



## Polite (4 Feb 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 450617
> View attachment 450618
> 
> 
> This is my Paul Hewitt Chiltern light tourer/Audax bike. A super comfortable 653 frame, I love this bike.


Nice bike!


----------

